# Kingdom Come



## Carcelén

Esta expresión me confunde una barbaridad. En el diccionario se indica que es un verbo intransitivo cuyo significado es _hasta el día del juicio final._ En ese caso ¿es incorrecto decir_ until kingdom come?_ 

I´ll be very gratefull to you if you could show me some examples where I can use this expresion. 

Thank you on advance


----------



## Dayreh

No creo que sea incorrecto porque yo he escuchado/leído muchas veces "until (till) Kingdom come".


----------



## aquagirl

tu tienes razon. *kingdom come* no tiene la idea de "hasta." 
*Until kingdom come* --- sí.

that cow is going to be peeing until kingdom come.
esa vaca se va a estar evacuando hasta que venga el cristo al mundo de nuevo.

"your kingdom come, your will be done on earth as it is in heaven"
que venga tu *kingdom,* que pueda ser aqui cómo quieras, asi como en el *cielo*


----------



## Dayreh

Hola de nuevo, 
Para cerciorarme, he buscado un poco por el web y he visto que en wordnet.princeton.edu (no puedo ponerte el enlace, lo siento)
pone:
(n) *kingdom come* (the next world) _"he nearly blew us to kingdom come"_
(n) *kingdom come* (the end of time) _"you can wet the bed till kingdom come, for all I care"_
hope it helps!


----------



## jtroyhenmann

En el segundo caso (la llegada del otro mundo) sería correcto no solo verlo en contextos burlescos, sino tb verlo en oraciones serias como: 
_Until kingdom come we will see the bright side of things _or_ we will defend this stronghold._
Tank you on advance


----------



## Carcelén

Es posible la frase "one kingdom come"?


----------



## HughStevens

No. 
Con cierto parecido sólo es posible la oracion _One day kingdom come_, bastante pesimista por cierto. Un día llegará El Juicio Final o El Reino de los Cielos.


----------



## Carcelén

No sería "_One day Kingdom Come will came" _puesto que Kingdom Come forma un sintagma a parte_?_

_Nativos, por favor, un poquito de ayuda_


----------



## aquagirl

sabes jtroyhenmann -- aunque se trata de algo "muy importante," la expresion "kingdom come" se suele usar casi coloquialmente -- no sé si se entiende.

"until kingdom come" asi como lo has escrito me parece equivocado porque se usa tanto como dicho que se nos ha perdido el significado sobre el cristo, si me entiendes.  ahora se la ve más como una realidad cualquiera, como un límite en el futuro casi como que no fuera a ocurrir para nada...!

mejor con tu ejemplo, "until the second coming we will see things on the bright side", porque es demasiado sencillo como para ser confundido.


----------



## Carcelén

Habría alguna manera de decir kingdom come para que haga una referencia al reino de los cielos o al día del juicio final para no tener que suprimirla del poema?

Would be another way to say "kingdom come" refering to Heaven or Judgement Day? I don´t want to delete Kingdom Come in my poem.

_Your kingdom come?_


----------



## Carcelén

La frase de Hugh Stevens es correcta según tu opinion Aqua? 
_One day Kingdom Come._ Y Es seria?

Gracias por adelantado
Thank you on advance


----------



## HughStevens

Es algo así como la sentencia Spañola "hasta que las ranas crian pelo", me parece se dice así, yo creo. Cuando aprendia español me mate buscando "tengo una mona de tres pares de cojones" y luego explicaron a mi que era expresión que no tenia nada que ver con monos ni testículos, significa voy muy borracho. Las expresiones no siempre son lo que parescen.


----------



## HughStevens

Por favor, ayuda.


----------



## jtroyhenmann

Hey lo estais liando todo. ¿Puede aparecer un nativo que de una explicación extensa sobre el asunto? ¿tan dificil es dar unos cuantos ejemplos?


----------



## maniega

HughStevens said:


> Es algo así como la sentencia *Es*pañola "hasta que las ranas _*críen *_pelo", me parece _*que *_se dice así, yo creo *yo*. Cuando aprend_*í*_a español me mat_*é*_ buscando "tengo una mona de tres pares de cojones" y luego _*me *_explicaron a mi que era *una *expresión que no ten_*í*_a nada que ver con _*(los) *_monos ni _*(con los) *_testículos, significa *que *voy muy borracho. Las expresiones no siempre son lo que *parecen*.



Saludos.


----------



## aquagirl

me parece que el forero original quiere hablar sobre el venir sin tratarse de un dicho coloquial.  le propongo tavlez "the kingdom of heaven"?  lo k sucede es que se explica bien lo de "kingdom come,"  cREO, pero quieres una forma alternativa para el poemcita?  

hay una frase de una pelicula "Clue,"  " repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand".....   (at hand=en seguida)

talvez sea de ayuda


----------



## Carcelén

What about this english sentence _your kingdom come_?  Es del padrenuestro ingles no????


----------



## Lagartija

Carcelén said:


> What about this english sentence _your kingdom come_?  Es del padrenuestro ingles no????



Until Your kingdom come.   The "Your" in the sentence refers only to God.  This is the only meaning that I know of for that particular phrase.

In other words, if you want to say "until kingdom come", you can replace that with "until judgement day".  This phrase is used in colloquial expressions like the ones given above; "That cow is going to pee until kingdom come."

Once you use "your" in the sentence, it takes on the religious overtones of the original phrase where "your" refers to God.


----------



## aquagirl

buen punto lagartija...  

"judgement day" se puede decir para describir esta idea.

tambien se me ocurre que esto puede ser de ayuda...

"come" en este caso tiene dos sentidos segun su forma de usar con kingdom.  
come= comeS.  ej.  I am waiting here on earth God until your kingdom comes.   otro, When will your kingdom come God?  algo asi...
come= VENIDO  Esto es el sentido coloquial.  no me habia dado cuenta antes de esta matiz porque es tan usado el dicho no lo pienso bien.

no se si se entiende pero esto de **venido** creo que les sea de ayuda.


----------



## Soy Yo

Es del Padre Nuestro y como se ha dicho "your" o "thy" se refiere a Dios.

"Thy kingdom come, thy will be done, on earth as it is in Heaven."

Cuando lo rezas estás diciéndole a Dios que "venga su reinado y que se haga su voluntad tanto en la Tierra como en el Cielo."

El reinado (reino) de Dios vendrá en ese día ya mencionado del Juicio Final.  Por eso, las palabras "kingdom come" se refiere a un tiempo futuro extemadamente remoto....  Lo primero que se me ocurrió al ver la pregunta era la expresión ya mencionada "to blow sb or sth to "kingdom come."  Así que es anihilar algo con explosivos.


----------



## aquagirl

me tiene queriendo saber los orijenes del dicho, porque de verdad esta mal gramaticamente...

supongo que vino del canto mismo " thy kingdom come"


----------



## Soy Yo

No creo que esté mal, puesto que el termino "kingdom come" ha evolucionado a servir como un sustantivo (un sitio o un tiempo) con sentido figurado o mítico. Además, hay una novela tambien llamada "The Little Shepherd of Kingdom Come"....  Claro que tendrá su origen en "Thy (Your) kingdom come..." del Padrenuestro.


----------



## Lagartija

aquagirl said:


> me tiene queriendo saber los orijenes del dicho, porque de verdad esta mal gramaticamente...
> 
> supongo que vino del canto mismo " thy kingdom come"



If I understand the source correctly, the King James version of the bible was translated from the Greek.  The Greek used the imperative for those lines;
Thy kingdom come
Thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven.

But scholars could not decide exactly how to put that in English because the imperative is not always a command to someone but was also used for prayer.  If you use "Let" in the sentence as if you are asking that something come to pass, then you would have,
Let thy kingdom come,
Let thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven.

In this case, the use of come (instead of comes) is perfectly correct grammar.  So the imperative form of the original Greek lead to the form used in the Bible.

For an interesting discussion of this, see http://lists.ibiblio.org/pipermail/b-greek/1999-August/006873.html


----------



## Soy Yo

Sí, es una expresión hortativa: (May) thy kingdom come. O como dices (Let) thy kingdom come.


----------



## aquagirl

lo que me interesa a mi es como se hacen sustantivos juntas, las palabras. por ejemplo alguien dice: *we could work 'til kingdom come and never get paid what we deserve.* SI se considera "kingdom come" sustantivo Y se olvida los significados originales de las palabras solas, esta correcto. 

buscando otra ocasión demas, en ingles tenemos "lights out" usado asi "It's lights out for you, young man. Time for bed." talvez se pueda decir que "It's (time for the) lights (to be put) out...." pero a mi me parece mas que el estado se describe con frase unica y seperada al corriente gramatico de la frase. It's + estado. It's + *lights out* (tambien aqui solo por describir la situacion se revele el "will" del hablante -- interesante)
aqui tenemos un ejemplo parecido a la forma de kingdom come: "I'm going to read in bed until lights out" (if you were at a youth camp or something) 

PERO tambien ya se me ocurrió esto: 
we could work until (the) kindom (of God) (would) come and never get paid what we deserve.


OK SE ACABÓ LO QUE SE RELACIONA CON EL TEMA************
ahora me dejo que la cabeza ande. "come" is a transitive verb? because it's always used from the point of view of the OTher person, which makes it interesting. every time you use it in reference to yourself you are making some Other spot be the central focus and you are referring to yourself as the "alien" to that place. it always happens to me when I am talking to my parents and I say "I want to come home" because as I am speaking I Am home (my own place) and you can't come somewhere you already are. so it just sounds weird coming out of my mouth.


----------



## Carcelén

Tank you all. I have only one more question. Is it possible to invert your sentence_ this way?_
_Til (your) kingdom come I´ll be waiting for a reason to live._

_Thank you Aqua_


----------



## Carcelén

I´m trying to compose a lyric about poverty and pollution on the world and this beginning of bridge could be interesting.

Thanx for you help fellows


----------



## aquagirl

"til (your) kingdom come" has an idea that you will Never find a reason to live (to me)...

What about this? 
Til your return i will be looking for a reason to live...


----------



## Soy Yo

I wouldn't insert the "your" unless you are speaking to God or to whomever the kingdom belongs.

To me it would sound better: "I'll be waiting for a reason to live til kingdom come."  (In other words, you'll most likely never have a reason to live."

Another note: I think it's used most in the expression given much earlier: The explosion blasted them all to kingdom come.


----------



## aquagirl

IFFFF it is not a Christian song this would work too

til the end of time I will be looking for a reason to live.

honestly if you are Waiting for a Reason til kingdom come it's like saying that you won't find a reason to live until Christ returns to the earth.  but your sense seems to be more that you are already fulfilling a purpose just by waiting, so I would say " looking"  instead of "waiting."  i hope that's not too confusing.


----------



## Carcelén

Ok, thank you. I think it would be better to look for another concept.
What do you think about The land of hope or Land of Hope. I´m trying to communicate a message of hope with this song.
Can you understand me?


----------



## TroyHenmann

Me parece que El


----------



## TroyHenmann

Aprovecho tu Thread para palntear una pregunta es más correcto The Land of Hope o Land of the Hope, hay diferencias de significado?

Gracias


----------



## Soy Yo

Me parece muy bueno "the Land of Hope".

También me suena bien: "the Land of the Hopeful."

Pero no: "land of the hope"  Es mejor simplemente "land of hope."


----------



## Soy Yo

Carcelén said:


> No sería "_One day Kingdom Come will came" _puesto que Kingdom Come forma un sintagma a parte_?_
> 
> _Nativos, por favor, un poquito de ayuda_


 
Carcelén, creo que te hemos confundido bastante... Volviendo a un post anterior...si quieres usar Kingdom me parece bien usar ese término para indicar "esperanza".  "One day Thy kingdom will come...."  "One day Your kingdom will come..."   Algo así expresa la esperanza de que algún día llegue el reinado de Dios.


----------



## aquagirl

espero que no te moleste con unas alternativas

*I am living in the land of hope waiting to live in your kingdom on that day*
*I am waiting in hope for the day when your kingdom comes..*

nos hacemos poetas todos


----------



## TroyHenmann

Soy yo, he variado levemente la construcción de tu oración "One day Your kingdom will come" de modo que me valga para la canción. Es correcta esta construcción?

_Thy/Your Kingdom will come _
_one day for us all_

Por cierto, os estoy muy agradecido AquaGirl y Soy yo, por todo lo que me habeis ayudado. Si necesitais aclarar alguna duda sobre castellano recurrid a mi sin dudarlo, además es mi especialidad.

Thank you


----------



## TroyHenmann

Obviously, I´m Carcelen. I´ve changed my nick name.


----------



## Soy Yo

TroyHenmann said:


> Soy yo, he variado levemente la construcción de tu oración "One day Your kingdom will come" de modo que me valga para la canción. Es correcta esta construcción?
> 
> _Thy/Your Kingdom will come _
> _one day for us all_
> 
> Por cierto, os estoy muy agradecido AquaGirl y Soy yo, por todo lo que me habeis ayudado. Si necesitais aclarar alguna duda sobre castellano recurrid a mi sin dudarlo, además es mi especialidad.
> 
> Thank you


 

Whoever you are, your new sentence sounds great.  ¡Perfecto!  I'm happy I could help in some way.


----------

